# A question for feeder breeders.



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you who are feeders also sell - and if so, do you ship?

I am really looking for some information on shipping frozen mice. I don't want to do it as a business thing, but rather for a few friends who would benefit from shipped mice. I know it is expensive and I would have them cover that cost, but I really don't know how it works, at all.

If anyone has information I would love to hear!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

When I had my snake we shipped in frozen feeders. You need to pack the mice in an airtight vaccume sealed bag, pack them in dry ice, and have them shipped overnight. We got 50 fuzzies, and it costed around 30 dollars for shipping.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

In the winter, a large order of frozen mice can ship priority mail 2-3 business days, and arrive un-harmed. They may be thawed, but they'll be perfectly safe.
$15 bucks gets you a pretty big box via priority mail.

I could ship frozen if you PM me what you need.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not in need - I'm hoping to figure out how to do it myself so that I can ship out my own stock. I've not got nearly enough to start doing it, but wanted to look into it.

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahhh, okay. Priority mail is perfectly fine in the winter. 
It's how people typically ship raw animals and furs for taxidermy. :lol:

On mice, a little insulation and an ice block or two wouldn't hurt. Dry ice is cheap, and at -109 degrees Fahrenheit, it doesn't get much colder!


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

You can find a pretty good business niche if you ship in smaller amounts, using priority mail flat rate boxes.

I order from the big online retailers and most use the same size box for every order, with the same amount of dry ice in the box. If you fill the box, it works out good, but if you order small amounts you get nailed BIG on the shipping. To get a box with just 1 mouse in it will cost $30-35 in shipping from most of those places.

I'm not interesting in shipping out until I can meet my own demand (which should be in about 4,000 years at the rate things are going :lol: ) but IF I were going to do it, I'd go up to Lowes or Home Depot and get a big 4x8 sheet of the "house wrap" insulation. Then, I'd measure the dimensions of each of the priority mail flat rate boxes and cut up pieces to fit in top/bottom and all 4 sides. The 4x8 sheet would go a long ways with those boxes. Then, like jessilynn said, vacuum seal (I prefer mine laid out nicely in a row, with their tails straight, but I have issues :lol: ) and pack in dry ice. The insulation and dry ice will keep them from thawing, even in the hot seasons.

One of my pet peeves is half-thawed mice on my doorstep. My mice have to stay frozen for 30 days, at 0F before I can use them, so I have to re-freeze if they don't arrive frozen solid. I hate doing that and I always hear my grandmother's voice in my head, telling me the evils of bacteria when you re-freeze partially thawed meat. :shock:


----------

